# sealing 1990 autoquest 270 body rails



## lisburnman (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi all would like some info on the best method to seal the rails on my elddis auto quest .
the rails have 2 channels at the back and a rubber seal either side there is no mastic on the rubber seals is this normal ??
what is the best stuff to use .
i have to renew some of the wood the rails screw on to so any info on this is welcomed.. would you stick them to the inside with some sort of adhesive 
when putting on wall board how do you bond this to the polystyrene oh nearly forgot to ask are the wall boards expensive and where could i get some of similar pattern i live in n ireland not a lot of caravan spare parts places..if i cannot get boards would some type of thin plywood be suitable..


----------

